
Darktable 3.0 Approaching with Many New Features - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Darktable-3.0-RC0-Released
======
jimws
After Picasa (the desktop tool) was sunset, Darktable became my tool of
choice. It is free and open source and understands real life photo related
editing better than GIMP.

